# Homemade flour tortillas



## Dina (Feb 12, 2006)

Does anyone make their own flour tortillas?  I'm just curious to learn your recipes.  I use flour, salt, baking powder, shortening and water on my dough.  Does anyone use anything different?


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi, Dina. Just flour, oil, a touch of salt and warm water, here. In my book, any tortilla that's homemade is the best! (Even though I also use the reduced-carb Mission and Carb Chopper ones, too.)

Cindy


----------



## Shunka (Feb 12, 2006)

Dina, I use the same recipe as you do most times. I use the same for making fry bread too; although I will add powdered milk sometimes for the fry bread. When my family wants the really thin tortillas, I leave out the baking powder.


----------



## lhanson (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been wanting to try making these for the last several years, but am not sure about the process.  Do you have a special tool like a press?  Saw a tortilla maker in a catalog several years back, kind of like a waffle iron, but flat plates, so I asked my hubby for one for christmas.  I ended up with a quesadilla maker.  Close, but not right!  That thing's been collecting dust ever since!


----------



## Shunka (Feb 12, 2006)

I roll mine out with a rolling pin because I can make them any size that I need. We like huge tortillas mostly, the tortilla press would be good I guess for making corn tortillas. I roll those out myself too.


----------



## jap1148 (Feb 21, 2006)

Does using a leavening agent make a difference in the way the tortilla turns out?


----------



## Alix (Feb 21, 2006)

Could I impose on any of you to give me some aproximate proportions for the ingredients please? I would love to try this myself, but have not found a good recipe.


----------

